# truclassic wheels



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Please post all images of truclassics. On cars, off cars, all nice and shiny, and even all crusty(lol).


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 1 2007, 06:33 PM~8449714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Nov 8 2007, 11:12 PM~9187850
> * I am looking for 2 Tru Classic Center Caps, Let me know what you got.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

NO








































j/k


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Apr 17 2007, 06:29 PM~7714359
> *SAUL, Here are some pics from my brothers Mark (forum name Steelers#1) 1974 caddy coupe de ville,
> With some 14x7 Tru-Classics, He bought them back in 1984.
> Now he bought some bran new 13x7 all gold Daytons for his caddy..
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 18 2007, 10:44 PM~7724748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nicee


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

VERY NICE SUPREME! I THINK I SEE THE CAPS MY WHEELS WILL COME WITH IN THOSE PICS.

I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I KNOW THERES MORE PICS...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

going to look at these in the morning


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 2 2007, 12:00 AM~9352506
> *going to look at these in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 2 2007, 12:00 AM~9352506
> *going to look at these in the morning
> 
> 
> ...



DID YOU GET THEM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IM BORED SO IM GOING THROUGH MY OLD MAGS AND SCANNING RANDOM OLD SCHOOL PICS. ILL GET SOME TRU CLASSIC ALSO. CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 2 2007, 10:14 PM~9359449
> *DID YOU GET THEM
> *


the guy flaked on me but I am meeting up with him in the morning.I did get a set of Tru Ray straight lace with 59/60 caps that are clean-clean-clean!I also found some Tru Spokes.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2007, 01:06 AM~9360489
> *the guy flaked on me but I am meeting up with him in the morning.I did get a set of Tru Ray straight lace with 59/60 caps that are clean-clean-clean!I also found some Tru Spokes.
> *


nice wheels!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 2 2007, 11:06 PM~9360489
> *the guy flaked on me but I am meeting up with him in the morning.I did get a set of Tru Ray straight lace with 59/60 caps that are clean-clean-clean!I also found some Tru Spokes.
> *




:0 :0


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 2 2007, 11:06 PM~9360489
> *I also found some Tru Spokes.
> *


I'll take 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*TTT*_



SHOULD BE POSTING SOME UP TONIGHT.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

heres the Tru Rays,to bad they have those awful buffed 520's


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2007, 09:13 AM~9362128
> *heres the Tru Rays,to bad they have those awful buffed 520's
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE WHEELS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

PICKED THESE UP LAST NIGHT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

bad ass!The guy here flaked on me again today.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 3 2007, 05:30 PM~9365455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the tru classics are bad gee


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2007, 09:13 AM~9362128
> *heres the Tru Rays,to bad they have those awful buffed 520's
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

anybody got 2 blacks or 2 blues?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

damn i use to have a bunch of those blue ones bout 3 years ago.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Im trying to find a walmart stringray...do they still got your way supreme?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 3 2007, 10:43 PM~9368833
> *Im trying to find a walmart stringray...do they still got your way supreme?
> *



i can check i bought 2 myself, i knew i should have bought 3.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

lmk.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

anybody got some Tru Classic caps?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 3 2007, 11:05 PM~9369007
> *anybody got some Tru Classic caps?
> *



thats what rollinaround is looking for.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:yes: I'll swop out mine I got for some ones that go with the wheels.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 3 2007, 11:14 PM~9369077
> *:yes: I'll swop out mine I got for some ones that go with the wheels.
> *



those caps go with your wheels, all you need is the big coins. take off the lil chips that are on there now, then when you find some tru classic coins glue them bitches on there.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 01:08 AM~9369420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got four of those? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

heres some more pics of the Rays.....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 4 2007, 02:34 AM~9369688
> *you got four of those? :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 4 2007, 09:20 AM~9370636
> *heres some more pics of the Rays.....
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 6" or 7" dish? :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

easy come easy go........sorry to report that I do not own these wheels no more. SOLD FOR $2000! I WOULD HAVE TO BE AN ASS TO PASS THAT UP. WITH KIDS AT CHRISTMAS...YOU KNOW THE STORY...


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Great sale!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 3 2007, 06:34 PM~9366344
> *the tru classics are bad gee
> *


THANKS SAUL..BUT STILL GOT TO CLEAN THEM UP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 4 2007, 09:20 AM~9370636
> *heres some more pics of the Rays.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 4 2007, 05:20 PM~9374034
> *easy come easy go........sorry to report that I do not own these wheels no more. SOLD FOR $2000! I WOULD HAVE TO BE AN ASS TO PASS THAT UP. WITH  KIDS AT CHRISTMAS...YOU KNOW THE STORY...
> *



are you serious? someone offered you $2k for your wheels? damn!!!!!!


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 4 2007, 09:54 PM~9376457
> *are you serious? someone offered you $2k for your wheels? damn!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :0 Wow!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll pay someone $2,500 for a set of these in great shape... more if they are in perfect shape.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 4 2007, 10:34 PM~9376942
> *I'll pay someone $2,500 for a set of these in great shape...  more if they are in perfect shape.
> *


I will sell the Tru Rays for that price,send me a postal money order. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 4 2007, 03:15 PM~9372628
> *Are those 6" or 7" dish?  :dunno:
> *


6",perfect for the 38 there supposed to go on.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 4 2007, 05:20 PM~9374034
> *easy come easy go........sorry to report that I do not own these wheels no more. SOLD FOR $2000! I WOULD HAVE TO BE AN ASS TO PASS THAT UP. WITH  KIDS AT CHRISTMAS...YOU KNOW THE STORY...
> *


 I have a friend who has been trying to sell his tru classic wheels for 2k for over a few months in a couple swat meets and No luck.

Over price for some used tru's..


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

I really really really need some center caps for some 14" classics, if anyone has em lemme kno fast :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:41 AM~9379072
> *I have a friend who has been trying to sell his tru classic wheels for 2k for over a few months in a couple swat meets and No luck.
> 
> Over price for some used tru's..
> *



i wouldnt pay that much, but theres people out there that would. just like the one guy on here offered $500 for some tru spoke 3 bars. CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

2k damm thats good money i would of sold them quick was this that guy who paid 500 for the knock offs


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I got a guy in Amsterdam who is willing to pay $2500 for some re-done Tru's! :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 01:45 PM~9381331
> *I got a guy in Amsterdam who is willing to pay $2500 for some re-done Tru's!  :0
> *



:0 son of a bitch. now everyone gonna think thats the going rate.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 01:52 PM~9381380
> *:0 son of a bitch. now everyone gonna think thats the going rate.
> *


People....$2000 is not the going rate for Tru-Spokes or Tru-Rays! :nono: The going rate is about $150 a set of 4 if they have tires then add $5.00!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 02:05 PM~9381499
> *People....$2000 is not the going rate for Tru-Spokes or Tru-Rays! :nono: The going rate is about $150 a set of 4 if they have tires then add $5.00!!! :biggrin:
> *



shit not even in the 80s were they $150 a set, more like $150 each :biggrin: although thats what i paid for a few of the sets i had bought bout 8 years ago.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

$150 a set in 2007-2008 sounds really good to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOOK WHAT I GOT :0


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

:uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 04:00 PM~9381892
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 01:45 PM~9381331
> *I got a guy in Amsterdam who is willing to pay $2500 for some re-done Tru's!  :0
> *


For that price the key word is "re done".


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

The correct going Rate for the tru spoke, tru classic and tru rays Set's are any were from $200 to $1000 ...depending on the conditions....


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I still like $150 a set better!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 03:00 PM~9381892
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2007, 07:52 PM~9384655
> *I still like $150 a set better!! :biggrin:
> *


who wouldn't... :biggrin: 

If you could find them at the price consider your self a LuckY baster!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:08 PM~9384860
> *who wouldn't... :biggrin:
> 
> If you could find them at the price consider your self a Luck baster!! :biggrin:
> *



for what its worth I sold em to a hotrodder..................LOL. But like I said, his money talked. What would anybody do?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 5 2007, 08:28 PM~9385075
> *for what its worth I sold em to a hotrodder..................LOL. But like I said, his money talked. What would anybody do?
> *


 DO THE SAME.. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 5 2007, 12:38 PM~9380822
> *2k damm thats good money i would of sold them quick was this that guy who paid 500 for the knock offs
> *


No, I bought the knock off's. I didn't see anything crazy about what I paid for them. What people are overlooking is they are NOS, not used. There is a big difference. I don't care if it's GM parts, aircraft hydraulics, colorbars, Muntz 8 tracks, Sanco blinds or anything else people enjoy collecting. 20 years from now they will still be NOS and worth more than anything used or replated. People that are enthusiasts know and understand it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

NOS OR REPLATED WHEN MOUNTED ON A CAR NO ONE WILL EVER NO THE DIFFERENCE EXCEPT YOU. I CAN REPLATE SOME USED ONES AND THEY WILL LOOK JUST AS NICE AND ANYTHING NOS. BUT JUST CAUSE ITS NOS DOESNT MEAN THAT ITS FLAWLESS, IVE BOUGHT SOME THINGS THAT WERE NOS BUT HAD SOME LIGHT SHELF WEAR ON THEM. NO BIGGIE I DIDNT BUY THEM CAUSE THEY WERE NOS I BOUGHT THEM CAUSE I WANTED THEM. THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH PAYING A CERTAIN PRICE IF ITS SOMETHING YOU WANT, IVE DONE IT PLENTY OF TIMES.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 6 2007, 12:08 AM~9386629
> *NOS OR REPLATED WHEN MOUNTED ON A CAR NO ONE WILL EVER NO THE DIFFERENCE EXCEPT YOU. I CAN REPLATE SOME USED ONES AND THEY WILL LOOK JUST AS NICE AND ANYTHING NOS. BUT JUST CAUSE ITS NOS DOESNT MEAN THAT ITS FLAWLESS, IVE BOUGHT SOME THINGS THAT WERE NOS BUT HAD SOME LIGHT SHELF WEAR ON THEM. NO BIGGIE I DIDNT BUY THEM CAUSE THEY WERE NOS I BOUGHT THEM CAUSE I WANTED THEM. THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH PAYING A CERTAIN PRICE IF ITS SOMETHING YOU WANT, IVE DONE IT PLENTY OF TIMES.
> *


X2


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Then there's the strategy of finding someone even willing to part with 'out of production' items. Like 3 bar TruSpoke caps  
sure they will pop up from time to time, but its not like you can order them from PepBoys.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 6 2007, 09:17 AM~9388175
> *Then there's the strategy of finding someone even willing to part with 'out of production' items. Like 3 bar TruSpoke caps
> sure they will pop up from time to time, but its not like you can order them from PepBoys.*



WOULDNT THAT BE A TREAT :biggrin: JUST LIKE THE GUY WITH THE RED MONTE. HE WONT BUDGE ON NONE OF HIS STUFF.

I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT ON LB MESSAGE BOARDS


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 6 2007, 09:28 AM~9388250
> *I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT ON LB MESSAGE BOARDS
> *



What's LB Message board? I'm a little :loco:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 6 2007, 12:12 PM~9389434
> *What's LB Message board? I'm a little  :loco:
> *



La Bamba message board :biggrin: j/k pm sent


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I actually had been there before, but lost the page. It was one of those pages I forgot to save, but now I'm there thanks to you


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

LOOKING TO BUY SOME TRUCLASSICS OR TRU RAYS WITH CAPS, NICE ONES, $$$


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

STILL LOOKING FOR SOME TRU CLASSICS 14X7 REVERSE. WITH CAPS.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

do they make 13's


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

How do you get the 59 caps to fit on these? Whats the trick? Hey Impala cracker can I get a pick of the back of your caps please?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 18 2007, 12:30 PM~9477202
> *How do you get the 59 caps to fit on these? Whats the trick? Hey Impala cracker can I get a pick of the back of your caps please?
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 18 2007, 11:30 AM~9477202
> *How do you get the 59 caps to fit on these? Whats the trick? Hey Impala cracker can I get a pick of the back of your caps please?
> *


Yeah I'll take a photo for you. Wife is out of town with the camera now. They are screwed onto a set of regular caps, if that makes sense to you.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I can finally post here in this topic just got these yesterday 


Merry Fucken Xmas everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NICE SCORE....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TRU CLASSICS :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I want some


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

x2


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 18 2007, 01:30 PM~9477202
> *How do you get the 59 caps to fit on these? Whats the trick? Hey Impala cracker can I get a pick of the back of your caps please?
> *


The 59 'spinner caps' are like $250 new....I just got some myself!


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

anyone want to sell theres :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 4 2008, 05:30 PM~9608543
> *The 59 'spinner caps' are like $250 new....I just got some myself!
> *


Whatcha gonna put them on DDR? Pics!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jan 4 2008, 06:22 PM~9608937
> *anyone want to sell theres :cheesy:
> *


Everything is for sale for the right price.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 5 2008, 09:18 AM~9613458
> *Everything is for sale for the right price.
> *



:yes:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

All I need is 2 caps to make them complete. Hit me if u got some :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 14 2008, 08:28 PM~9696036
> *All I need is 2 caps to make them complete. Hit me if u got some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I may be able to get them,I will check later on in the week.You need these though,the metal medallions.$100 shipped in the lower 48


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 4 2007, 10:20 AM~9370636
> *heres some more pics of the Rays.....
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THEY FOR SALE .PM ME IF THEY ARE WITH THE PRIZE


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 14 2008, 09:20 PM~9697254
> *I may be able to get them,I will check later on in the week.You need these though,the metal medallions.$100 shipped in the lower 48
> 
> 
> ...


I was lookin for the complete caps, with the lil peice of plastiic and gold leaf, if you can get em lmk. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 15 2008, 12:14 AM~9698210
> *ARE THEY FOR SALE .PM ME IF THEY ARE WITH THE PRIZE
> *


I sold these already.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 15 2008, 12:39 AM~9698355
> *I was lookin for the complete caps, with the lil peice of plastiic and gold leaf, if you can get em lmk. thanks :biggrin:
> *


I know where there is some caps without the sticker.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9696036
> *All I need is 2 caps to make them complete. Hit me if u got some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Run skirts and put them in the rears... :biggrin: 

Serious tho...Them look clean...Nice score!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 15 2008, 05:28 AM~9696036
> *All I need is 2 caps to make them complete. Hit me if u got some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



are those x8s ? look extra deep dish...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 15 2008, 12:57 AM~9698444
> *I know where there is some caps without the sticker.
> *


Thats what Im talking about right there.... PM sent


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 15 2008, 04:20 AM~9698958
> *Run skirts and put them in the rears... :biggrin:
> 
> Serious tho...Them look clean...Nice score!
> *


thanks, i got em for 300 :biggrin:


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

yup those are 14x8s


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

My newest kids... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

YOUR KILLING ME


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2008, 03:51 PM~9774847
> *YOUR KILLING ME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 4 2007, 10:20 AM~9370636
> *heres some more pics of the Rays.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 03:50 PM~9774839
> *My newest kids... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 04:50 PM~9774839
> *My newest kids... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT... you bought the ones from alterd 46?!?!?! Now that explains why you said your tru spokes were going overseas.....  They look great!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

DOUBLE POST.... :uh:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 24 2008, 05:11 PM~9775642
> *OH SHIT... you bought the ones from alterd 46?!?!?! Now that explains why you said your tru spokes were going overseas.....    They look great!
> *



:nono: I got these from one of my dad's homies


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 06:18 PM~9775712
> *:nono: I got these from one of my dad's homies
> *


okay...okay, they are still great though!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 14 2008, 11:55 PM~9698436
> *I sold these already.
> *


Jamie-Viejitos you would not believe hat happened to thoes rims. My wife took 'em to a local tire shop to take off the old tires and they fucked 'em all up. Deep scratches all over two of them. She didn't notice. I went to clean 'em up a lettle more a few days later and saw them. I went back to the shop and the mother fucker said they didn't do it! I wanted to cap him right there. So they are now with Oscar for a full restoration and I should have 'em back in a couple more weeks.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 05:18 PM~9775712
> *:nono: I got these from one of my dad's homies
> *



SO YOU GONNA SELL THEM TO ME? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 24 2008, 08:12 PM~9777551
> *SO YOU GONNA SELL THEM TO ME? :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :tongue:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 24 2008, 08:12 PM~9777551
> *SO YOU GONNA SELL THEM TO ME? :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :tongue:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 10:07 PM~9778194
> *:nono: :tongue:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THERE MINE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

double post, sorry!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jan 24 2008, 09:07 PM~9778194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THATS SO NOT COOL  :biggrin: NICE WHEELS BY THE WAY. THERES A SET AROUND HERE BUT THE ASSHOLE DONT WANNA SELL THEM. HE DONT HAVE A CAR OR NOTHING. JUST SITTING THERE ALL SAD :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Jan 24 2008, 08:58 PM~9777407
> *Jamie-Viejitos you would not believe hat happened to thoes rims.  My wife took 'em to a local tire shop to take off the old tires and they fucked 'em all up.  Deep scratches all over two of them.  She didn't notice.  I went to clean 'em up a lettle more a few days later and saw them.  I went back to the shop and the mother fucker said they didn't do it!  I wanted to cap him right there.  So they are now with Oscar for a full restoration and I should have 'em back in a couple more weeks.
> *


take the guy to small claimes court,it will cost you about $65.The judge will side with the person that files 90% of the time.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 24 2008, 03:50 PM~9774839
> *My newest kids... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE VERY NICE HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:39 PM~9779496
> *THOSE ARE VERY NICE HOMIE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Whrere did you score those??....They look nice!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 25 2008, 10:42 AM~9781313
> *Whrere did you score those??....They look nice!
> *


Those are the same stickers you have  .


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2008, 11:17 PM~9779365
> *take the guy to small claimes court,it will cost you about $65.The judge will side with the person that  files 90% of the time.
> *


I should, but just not worth the time and headache.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Jan 25 2008, 10:58 PM~9786042
> *I should, but just not worth the time and headache.
> *



The hell it aint!.......


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

PRINCE-A-PALITIES HOLMES ....take that bitch to court!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT for the CLASSICS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn,,them are nice!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 26 2008, 02:07 PM~10035057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE DID THESE COME FROM :0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Posting this for a homie

want to trade two tru classics reverse( 14x7 ) for one tru spoke reverse (14x7)

pm for number and more info


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10038270
> *Posting this for a homie
> 
> want to trade two tru classics reverse( 14x7 ) for one tru spoke reverse (14x7)
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2008, 08:03 PM~10038516
> *PM SENT
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

If anyone has a line on TruClassic caps, hook a brotha up. I need some. Thanks.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 27 2008, 05:02 AM~10038004
> *WERE DID THESE COME FROM  :0
> *













altered46


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2008, 04:45 PM~10044291
> *Very nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10044291
> *Very nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

ttt


----------

